# Hinterbau Lager tauschen Skeen 29



## Resimilchkuh (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bei der Pflege meines Skeen 29 aus 2015 musste ich mit erschrecken feststellen, dass doch einige Hinterbau Lager hin sind. Habe erst mal versucht die Lager mit Messschieber auszumessen, was im eingebauten Zustand ja suboptimal ist und wollte dann auf der Bike Discount Seite den passenden Lagersatz finden. Leider ist das etwas intransparent bzw. verwirrend, weil mehrere in Frage kommen oder auch nicht und keine Maße beistehen.

Beim Keramik Upgrade Satz stehen zumindest Bezeichnungen bei und das passt teilweise mit meinen Messungen überein. Jetzt meine Frage, stimmen die Lager, die ich mir rausgesucht habe?
Hab ein kleines Bild gebaut, wo alle Lager mit Maßen beistehen.
Wer hat die Lager schon mal selbst getauscht und was für Werkzeug war dabei im Spiel? Gab es was spezielles zu beachten? Hab zwar keine 2 linken Hände, aber doch etwas Muffen, die Lager rauszuschlagen. Sollte man beim Einpressen nun Loctite nehmen oder nicht oder doch nur Fett in den Lagersitz?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2018)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Wer hat die Lager schon mal selbst getauscht und was für Werkzeug war dabei im Spiel? Gab es was spezielles zu beachten? Hab zwar keine 2 linken Hände, aber doch etwas Muffen, die Lager rauszuschlagen. Sollte man beim Einpressen nun Loctite nehmen oder nicht oder doch nur Fett in den Lagersitz?



Hab`s zwar nicht am Skeen gemacht abr schon mehrfach an Slides.
Hab auch mal sone Art Tutorial gemacht: https://hubert-im-netz.blogspot.com/2018/03/aus-der-technikecke-lagertausch-einem.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (2. Juni 2018)

Danke, schön bebildertes Tutorial. Hatte zuerst Sorge, dass ich nicht alle Lager auspressen kann und mir schon einen Inennabzieher gebaut (Schwerlasttübel, Gewindestange und Stecknüsse oder passende Kupfermuffen). Der hat aber nicht ganz so gut funktioniert und es ging dann gottseidank auf bei allen Lagern mit auspressen. Die Lager mit dem meisten Dreck/Wasserbeschuss waren dann auch hin (Hauptlager und jeweils das innere der beiden am Horstlink) da waren sogar die Alubuchsen teilweise festgegammelt, so dass ich die dann aus dem Lager wieder auspressen musste.
Jetzt warte ich auf die Lieferung mit den neuen und dann geht´s fröhlich ans Einpressen.

Übrigens sind die Lager oben an der Sitzstrebe/Wippe nicht wie auf dem Bild (und bei Bike Discount beschrieben) 698er sondern 6800er.


----------

